# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Rodilište u Metkoviću

## yokok

Veliki pozdrav svima!   :Bye:  
Zanima me ima li itko iskustva s rodilištem u Metkoviću?

----------


## zrinka

ja sam skoro rodila drugo dijete tamo, ali mi se nesto iskompliciralo nevezano za porod pa nisam

cujem da je dobro, tj novo je, svaka soba ima wc, bebe su s majkama, prilicno je friendly...
znam da otac nije kao mogao biti uz mamu i to mi je isto bilo malo ono, ali mislim da bi se moglo dogovoriti...

nadam se da ce ti se javiti netko tko je bio dolje  :Smile:

----------

